# Hevi Shot



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Now is the time to try this deadly ammo "waterfowl" loads only and not Hevi steel...

With the rising cost of our ammo these days (if you have'nt checked) enviro-metals has become pro-active with a $10 rebate/per box  10 boxes per house hold.

If you ever thought about trying the best load since lead,now is the time to try this stuff.Steel is just fine for birds over dekes @ 30yds BUT wary birds outside a huge spread or pass shooting big geese or snows you all know how hard it is to drop'em dead,well not with Hevi Shot,no more feathering birds or watching them sail.

Offer ends 10/15/2008

FYI


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

Remington is also running their $15 back a box ontheir HD with a max of 10 boxes this fall............. catch a good deal on it and it ends up being cheaper than shooting steel shot!


----------

